# Samsung official Universal dock review



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I got the dock in today after I ordered it from the Samsung site with the 50% coupon.

I had the iBolt dock for my S3 and was wondering how this would compare.

First off the build quality is excellent. The Rubber back and holster pieces are an excellent sticky rubber. 









Even the suction cup is very soft and sticky. I was able to lock it on to my wood desk so tight it wouldn't pull off. 

















My only concern is that it wouldn't fit my Note 2 with a case. Not a problem. The Tpu hybrid case I made fits without a problem which makes me think everything with the possible exception of the Otterbox case will be the same









My case:

























Big surprise to me at least that it came with the car charger. I don't ever remember it stating that on the website. That alone is worth about $15 online. I paid a total of $25 for the kit, but you can also get it on Amazon for about $33.00

Overall I'm very happy with the purchase. I always like to purchase OeM products for that reason. Hope this helped a few of you.


----------

